# Coconut Oil No Good?



## RadishRose (Aug 21, 2018)

*A Harvard professor just busted the myth that coconut oil is good for you, calling it 'pure poison'*

https://www.businessinsider.com/har...oil-health-myth-calling-it-pure-poison-2018-8



*A Harvard professor made some controversial comments concerning coconut oil in a lecture posted on YouTube.* 
*The video, which has garnered 400,000 hits, comes after the American Heart Association advised people to avoid coconut oil.* 
*In  the talk, titled "Coconut Oil and other Nutritional Errors," professor  Karen Michels described coconut oil as "pure poison" and "one of the  worst foods you can eat."* 

I've always heard organic, virgin coconut oil was benefical taken every day, although I never have even tasted it.


----------



## rgp (Aug 21, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> *A Harvard professor just busted the myth that coconut oil is good for you, calling it 'pure poison'*
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/har...oil-health-myth-calling-it-pure-poison-2018-8
> 
> ...




[Olive] oil 'straight' , it is an acquired taste. Not bad, just an oily ...well taste. But as a cooking agent, it has been used for years & years in Mediterranean. and the Mediterranean diet is supposed to be one of the best for us????????


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2018)

Thank Goodness someone has finally said it...I've been saying it for years.. simply because coconut oil makes me really poorly.. even in the smallest quantities. I kept trying it given that it was supposed to be good for you, but regardless of how long a break in between, if I took it even once it made me really sick. In this house I call it poison!!

organic olive oil we use all the time, so it can only be the coconut that causes the problem.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 21, 2018)

Yes, olive oil is great, but when cooking, you can't let it get too hot- if it burns, the good stuff is destroyed and olive oil does have a lower burn point than some other oils.

HD, I'm glad you feel better now.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 21, 2018)

I always heard that coconut was a high source of cholesterol.

I never bothered with it much.

For cooking oil I use canola oil which has a higher hot temperature and it doesn't seem to add the taste to the food like olive oil does.


----------



## Lara (Aug 21, 2018)

For cooking at high temps, I use either "Grapeseed Oil" or "Sunflower Oil"(no flavor). I also have an unopened bottle of TJ's "Avocado Oil" that is suppose to work for high temps.

I think Macadamia Nut Oil is also good at high temps but google that first. I know it's used a lot for cosmetic purposes too.

But, yes, Organic Olive Oil is my go-to for drizzling or if I'm using a low temp to cook something.


----------



## Lara (Aug 21, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> For cooking oil I use canola oil which has a higher hot temperature and it doesn't seem to add the taste to the food like olive oil does.


I always heard that Canola Oil is bad for you because it's partially hydrogenated which creates trans-fats.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 21, 2018)

Lara said:


> For cooking at high temps, I use either "Grapeseed Oil" or "Sunflower Oil"(no flavor). I also have an unopened bottle of TJ's "Avocado Oil" that is suppose to work for high temps.
> 
> I think Macadamia Nut Oil is also good at high temps but google that first. I know it's used a lot for cosmetic purposes too.
> 
> But, yes, Organic Olive Oil is my go-to for drizzling or if I'm using a low temp to cook something.



From Harvard excerpt 

When considered in the context of other commercial fats, the low trans-fat content of canola oil is no different from other vegetable oils. But one word of caution is appropriate. Bottles of canola, soybean, and corn oil in the supermarket proudly proclaim “Contains zero grams of trans-fat.” Read the fine print that states _zero grams of trans-fat per serving_, which is only one tablespoon, or about 14 grams of oil. The FDA allows any component that is less than 0.5 grams per serving to be listed as zero grams! _Despite this claim, virtually all vegetable oils sold in the supermarket contain small amounts (less than 5%) of trans-fat.
_


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 21, 2018)

I use it and will continue.  I use both olive oil and coconut oil and use CO to make my toothpaste.  I see no dentists...anymore and hope it lasts.

Every day someone comes out with a new test on this and that and am wise to all these so called new pronouncements.

Just recently a new test on how bad low carb is for us and  how bad high carb diet is for us.

I go very moderate with carbs from veggies.  

When I was in a rehab facility for my knee issue I met a lot of people from the Philippines and they would see my jar of CO on my tray, as I used in on my knee, and they would go on about their lives and CO.

I go out of my way to avoid corn, soy and veggie oils.  And canola.  Read the history on that one.


What I've learned to do is dig deeper to see who is "paying" the writer to write what they do.  Which industry, which lobbyist etc.  Money talks and walks.  

Many have jumped on CO and could be the other oil industries are feeling the pain of lower sales.  

There is a lot of information on CO and controlling the damage of memory issues.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 22, 2018)

Butter and eggs got the same rap once and now they are supposed to be o.k.

I look at who is promoting coconut oil.

Coconuts don't grow in the U.S.  Or do they? You couldn't find it on the shelves before and now it's even in dollarama.

I will still take a chance on coconut shrimp.  I love that stuff with a spicy sauce.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 22, 2018)

I also read coconut oil isn't good to use. I'm not much on trying all those fancy oils. I use good old Wesson corn oil for all my cooking. For a more delicate flavor I use olive oil. For the best flavor, I use a good heaping spoon full of bacon grease that I keep in the refrigerator. I'm sure that's not on the approved list but it sure makes good fried potatoes.


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 22, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I also read coconut oil isn't good to use. I'm not much on trying all those fancy oils. I use good old Wesson corn oil for all my cooking. For a more delicate flavor I use olive oil. For the best flavor, I use a good heaping spoon full of bacon grease that I keep in the refrigerator. I'm sure that's not on the approved list but it sure makes good fried potatoes.



I didn't think people bought Wesson anymore, I avoid genetically modified corn and soy            products and that's a lot of the Wesson as I call it machine oil.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 22, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> I didn't think people bought Wesson anymore, I avoid genetically modified corn and soy            products and that's a lot of the Wesson as I call it machine oil.



Why?  I'm interested why do you avoid genetically modified corn or anything else?


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 22, 2018)

Again do a search.   I prefer foods that are not genetically modified.  Give me pure natural foods not changed as what is going on today.  Do a search on GMO's.  If  you like what you read go for them.   We all make our choices on what we put in our bodies.


Here's some info for all the doubters that think GMO causes no harm.

As most of us know, a high percentage of Corn (93%), Soy (90%) are GMO.

Monsanto’s Roundup Must Carry Cancer Warning Label, Judge Decrees

WHAT’S THE CONNECTION BETWEEN GLYPHOSATE AND GENETICALLY MODIFIED CROPS?

It goes beyond just corn and soy
Which genetically engineered crops are approved in the U.S.?

This is just another prime example where the all mighty dollar comes before our health.


----------



## Lara (Aug 22, 2018)

Most countries have banned GMO's..

The US planted the most GMO crop area at 73 million hectares (one hectare contains 2 1/2 acres), followed by Brazil (49 million), Argentina (24 million), Canada (12 million) and India (11 million). These 5 countries made of 91 percent of the global area of GMO crops.

Notice, there are no GMO's allowed in Europe

https://gmo.geneticliteracyproject.org/FAQ/where-are-gmos-grown-and-banned/


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 22, 2018)

Well guess what.  The food we eat today bears no resemblance to the food we grew in the past.

It has all been genetically modified naturally to stop diseases in corn and wheat especially.

These items have been selectively breeded over centuries for the best qualities that are resistant to diseases.

GMO does the same thing only quicker.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 22, 2018)

I think selective breeding is different than GMO, isn't it? This is a painting of an early watermelon. Compare to today's.


----------



## Lara (Aug 22, 2018)

Interesting. Doesn't look very appetizing.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 22, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I think selective breeding is different than GMO, isn't it? This is a painting of an early watermelon. Compare to today's.
> 
> View attachment 55545




No difference.  Selective breeding is the same as GMO.


----------



## Lara (Aug 22, 2018)

On the front of the bottle of Sonoma Pantry 100% Pure Avocado Oil I just bought, it says, 

"500 degree Smoking Point, high in monounsaturated fat, ideal for High Heat cooking, Non-GMO verified"

The side panel says, "Cold-Press extracted gently refined to preserve nutritional benefits. Mild delicate taste."


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 22, 2018)

Lara said:


> On the front of the bottle of Sonoma Pantry 100% Pure Avocado Oil I just bought, it says,
> 
> "500 degree Smoking Point, high in monounsaturated fat, ideal for High Heat cooking, Non-GMO verified"




Yeah? So what?  It's just a selling point.  People are frightened of GMO foods unecessarily.


----------



## Lara (Aug 22, 2018)

I didn't post that for your benefit Camper. I posted it for another member who asked me personally for Avocado Oil info. I don't care about your GMO rant. You're not the Grand-Poobah of GMO's. layful:


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks Lara, that's good. Peanut oil smokes at 450 according to 

https://www.thespruceeats.com/smoking-points-of-fats-and-oils-1328753

(scroll down for the full alphabetical table.) 

Myself, I usually just pan-saute' so I don't need a high burning oil and love the taste of olive oil, but I bet your avocado oil is delicious.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 22, 2018)

Lara said:


> I didn't post that for your benefit Camper. I posted it for another member who asked me personally for Avocado Oil info. I don't care about your GMO rant. You're not the Grand-Poobah of GMO's.



Here we go again.  Unless you address your post to another member any post or copy over the post you are responding to your post is fair game for a response from anyone.

I'm not ranting.  I'm providing facts.   There's no difference between selective breeding of plants and GMO.

If you want personal communications use the private conversation method.


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 22, 2018)

Facts!!!   Everyone claims to have the facts.  I go with what I "feel" is right in my mind and GMO's don't feel right for me.   If I get them, I do.


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 22, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Thanks Lara, that's good. Peanut oil smokes at 450 according to
> 
> https://www.thespruceeats.com/smoking-points-of-fats-and-oils-1328753
> 
> ...



I don't need high burning oil either and when I do saute, I mix olive oil and coconut oil and it's good in my life.  I use CO on my joints too, so I use it for many reasons.  

I trust it.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 22, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> Facts!!!   Everyone claims to have the facts.  I go with what I "feel" is right in my mind and GMO's don't feel right for me.   If I get them, I do.



Fine but that's not very scientific.


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 22, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Fine but that's not very scientific.



Oh here we go with the science.  Someone's own body and mind don't count on what they feel is RIGHT for them?   It's call intuition, gut feeling.  I have plenty of that science on my own body, no one knows it like me.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 22, 2018)

Intuition is a hunch or gut feeling. You can't rely on it as science.


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 22, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Intuition is a hunch or gut feeling. You can't rely on it as science.



I don't rely on it as science.  That is what I'm sayin.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 22, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I think selective breeding is different than GMO, isn't it? This is a painting of an early watermelon. Compare to today's.
> 
> View attachment 55545



You are asking a question so you don't know?

Selecting seeds from plants that have modified themselves to produce beneficial characteristics is the same as artificially engendering the seeds.

Plants are engineered to result in increased yield from crops. 

All crops are  sprayed with pesticides of one sort or another or most crops would have a huge degree of waste.

The world needs food not waste.

Is the life expectancy and diseases any less where GMO is not allowed?


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 22, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> I don't rely on it as science.  That is what I'm sayin.



I know that but when your health is involved you should be relying on science no hunches.

A blood test will tell you more about your body than a guess.  A diabetic needs to know exactly what his blood sugar is in order to regulate it.


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 22, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> I know that but when your health is involved you should be relying on science no hunches.
> 
> A blood test will tell you more about your body than a guess.  A diabetic needs to know exactly what his blood sugar is in order to regulate it.



Science doesn't tell me when one gets leg and foot cramps or a person gets what is called today restless leg issues.  That usually is attributed to magnesium deficiency.  And often one does end up with heart issues like afib and magnesium is said to be low in that person's body.

And I do get annual labs and my MD does test for magnesium levels.  But I know my body and what I eat and know how much mag I'm getting.  The longer on this earth the more the body needs supplementation.  I've been working with supps for over 25 yrs and I'm 80 and in good health.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2018)

Lara said:


> Most countries have banned GMO's..
> 
> The US planted the most GMO crop area at 73 million hectares (one hectare contains 2 1/2 acres), followed by Brazil (49 million), Argentina (24 million), Canada (12 million) and India (11 million). These 5 countries made of 91 percent of the global area of GMO crops.
> 
> ...



That's true Lara, and I prefer non-GMO foods if available, I notice in the stores a lot of foods are now being labeled non-GMO.  I've also been using virgin coconut oil for years now, internally and externally.  I don't fry/saute with it, I'll usually use extra virgin olive oil for that, and if I'm frying a rib-eye steak, I'll use butter.  I do use coconut oil in baking as a replacement for oil or butter.  Sometimes I'll use light olive oil for baking.

From all I've read over the years about coconut oil, I believe it's healthy and does not cause high cholesterol or arterial blockages.  I'm pretty healthy and I try to take a spoonful per day, also have used it for my teeth like Jaminhealth, and have some right now on my arms to soothe the itching I've been having from mosquito bites.  I've posted some threads about coconut oil here with info on its benefits.

The 'follow the money' argument can be used against the medical industry also, a medical association won't say anything positive about herbs, spices or supplements until they are the ones putting them in pills and selling them via doctor's prescriptions.  But they will advertise pharmaceutical drugs on TV all the time, money is no object for the ads, but they make their bread and butter with the drugs and treatments they sell to the public, regardless of dangerous side effects.

  There are times when people need certain medicines and there are no natural alternatives, in those cases I'm glad what they need is available even though the cost is usually sky high.

  In the end, we just should do what we feel is best for ourselves personally, everyone's different and will have different points of view on these things.  I don't try to tell anyone what to put into their bodies, that's none of my business, I just share what I do and what has been working for me.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 23, 2018)

Coconut oil is your friend, Rose!nthego:


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 23, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> Science doesn't tell me when one gets leg and foot cramps or a person gets what is called today restless leg issues.  That usually is attributed to magnesium deficiency.  And often one does end up with heart issues like afib and magnesium is said to be low in that person's body.
> 
> And I do get annual labs and my MD does test for magnesium levels.  But I know my body and what I eat and know how much mag I'm getting.  The longer on this earth the more the body needs supplementation.  I've been working with supps for over 25 yrs and I'm 80 and in good health.



But you are guessing that it's a magnesium deficiency. I'm 85 and never take sups except what a doctor recommends based on blood tests.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 23, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> That's true Lara, and I prefer non-GMO foods if available, I notice in the stores a lot of foods are now being labeled non-GMO.  I've also been using virgin coconut oil for years now, internally and externally.  I don't fry/saute with it, I'll usually use extra virgin olive oil for that, and if I'm frying a rib-eye steak, I'll use butter.  I do use coconut oil in baking as a replacement for oil or butter.  Sometimes I'll use light olive oil for baking.
> 
> From all I've read over the years about coconut oil, I believe it's healthy and does not cause high cholesterol or arterial blockages.  I'm pretty healthy and I try to take a spoonful per day, also have used it for my teeth like Jaminhealth, and have some right now on my arms to soothe the itching I've been having from mosquito bites.  I've posted some threads about coconut oil here with info on its benefits.
> 
> ...



If it wasn't for medication some people would stop functioning like diabetes. And tuberculosis would be rampant.


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 23, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> But you are guessing that it's a magnesium deficiency. I'm 85 and never take sups except what a doctor recommends based on blood tests.



Good for you but I get the impression you deal with diabetes so take some drugs, right?  I've done plenty of reading that diabetes can be prevented and even reversed.


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 23, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> Coconut oil is your friend, Rose!nthego:



My daughter's dog is much healthier since she gives her some CO in her food and her coat is shiny and healthy and she's up there in years.   And this oil does NOT break the bank.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 23, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> Good for you but I get the impression you deal with diabetes so take some drugs, right?  I've done plenty of reading that diabetes can be prevented and even reversed.



Well I'm not diabetic but I have two friends that do.  

I exercise and watch my weight.  I think that's very important in being able to be flexible and strong.

Whether it can be reversed or not will depend on science.


----------



## Lara (Aug 23, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> Good for you but I get the impression you deal with diabetes so take some drugs, right?  I've done plenty of reading that diabetes can be prevented and even reversed.


Me too and you're absolutely correct that diabetes can be reversed with dietary changes. "Eat to Live" by Dr. Fuhrman is an excellent book to read about this.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 24, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> *A Harvard professor made some controversial comments concerning coconut oil in a lecture posted on YouTube.*
> *The video, which has garnered 400,000 hits, comes after the American Heart Association advised people to avoid coconut oil.*
> *In  the talk, titled "Coconut Oil and other Nutritional Errors," professor  Karen Michels described coconut oil as "pure poison" and "one of the  worst foods you can eat."*



Just happened across this, the other side of the story regarding this professor and her lecture HERE.  



> The corporate-sponsored “mainstream” media, funded in large part by  the pharmaceutical industry, is promoting a lecture given in German by a  Harvard medical professor who claims that coconut oil is “pure poison.”
> 
> The lecture was given by Dr. Karin Michels, the director of the  Institute for Prevention and Tumor Epidemiology at the University of  Freiburg and a professor at the Harvard T.H. Chan School of Public  Health.
> 
> ...


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 24, 2018)

Thanks...unbelievable..  Pharma up to their continuing lies.   We keep ourselves healthy, we don't need them like they want us to need them....not this gal.   j


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 25, 2018)

Thanks, SB!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 30, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> I use it and will continue.  I use both olive oil and coconut oil and use CO to make my toothpaste.  I see no dentists...anymore and hope it lasts.
> 
> Every day someone comes out with a new test on this and that and am wise to all these so called new pronouncements.
> 
> ...


Exactly. You have to wonder who is getting paid to write this false information because it is fsksi. The facts are not even accurate. Coconut oil has medium chained fatty acids but they are known to reduce bad cholesterol. Coconut is unique to many oils which is why it has been known as a miracle oil. It’s anti bacterial, anti fungal and works wonders for many disorders. It’s great for hair and skin as well as cooking. 



Camper6 said:


> Butter and eggs got the same rap once and now they are supposed to be o.k.
> 
> I look at who is promoting coconut oil.
> 
> ...


 Very true Camper. 



jaminhealth said:


> Again do a search.   I prefer foods that are not genetically modified.  Give me pure natural foods not changed as what is going on today.  Do a search on GMO's.  If  you like what you read go for them.   We all make our choices on what we put in our bodies.
> 
> 
> Here's some info for all the doubters that think GMO causes no harm.
> ...


 You are absolutely right Jamie!



Camper6 said:


> No difference.  Selective breeding is the same as GMO.


 Selective breeding is NOT the same as GMO. 
https://www.greenlivingtips.com/articles/gmo-vs-selective-breeding.html



RadishRose said:


> I think selective breeding is different than GMO, isn't it? This is a painting of an early watermelon. Compare to today's.
> 
> View attachment 55545


You are correct RaddishRose. It’s NOT the same thing. 
Coconut oil is really good stuff. The article you posted is not factually correct. It’s way off.


----------



## jaminhealth (Aug 30, 2018)

Hearing Dr. Wallach on Coast to Coast last night, he is against CO.

Ben Fuchs  on the other hand is the opposite of Wallach and these two guys work together ..

https://criticalhealthnews.com/heal...-ben-fuchs-on-coast-to-coast-am-may-21st-2018


As usual, confusion reigns.


----------



## rgp (Aug 30, 2018)

"_Coconuts don't grow in the U.S. Or do they? "


  Huh?.......Hawaii , Fla...& to a lesser degree Calif._


----------



## RebeccaBrowne (Aug 31, 2018)

Right, I live in Florida and see them all the time, LOL. Grew up eating fresh coconut meat. I have cooked with coconut oil on occasion, it adds a little coconut flavor to dishes like curry. I'll have to look into this info and reaccess. I've used in homemade sugar scrubs, too, with good results.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2018)

RebeccaBrowne said:


> Right, I live in Florida and see them all the time, LOL. Grew up eating fresh coconut meat. I have cooked with coconut oil on occasion, it adds a little coconut flavor to dishes like curry. I'll have to look into this info and reaccess. I've used in homemade sugar scrubs, too, with good results.



I love Thai green coconut chicken curry! I've always like the taste of coconut- Almond Joy, coconut-custard pie, ice cream, etc.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 4, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I love Thai green coconut chicken curry! I've always like the taste of coconut- Almond Joy, coconut-custard pie, ice cream, etc.



Me, too, I love the taste of coconut. Have you ever had haupia pudding squares? Really good.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 4, 2018)

I LOVE chicken curry made with  coconut oil and coconut milk. Yummmmm!
Coconut ice cream. :drool:


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 4, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Me, too, I love the taste of coconut. Have you ever had haupia pudding squares? Really good.
> 
> View attachment 56052



Never tried it. I will look for it soon. Thanks, Olivia!


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 4, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Me, too, I love the taste of coconut. Have you ever had haupia pudding squares? Really good.
> 
> View attachment 56052



These look very tempting, are they sold at super markets or stores like Whole Foods or or...


----------



## Olivia (Sep 4, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> These look very tempting, are they sold at super markets or stores like Whole Foods or or...



That package shown is a mix to make them yourself. In Hawaii they are sold prepared in supermarkets in a refrigerated section where mixed refrigerated fruits are. You can make your own. Here is a recipe:

https://www.contemplatingsweets.com/hawaiian-haupia-coconut-pudding/


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 4, 2018)

Olivia said:


> That package shown is a mix to make them yourself. In Hawaii they are sold prepared in supermarkets in a refrigerated section where mixed refrigerated fruits are. You can make your own. Here is a recipe:
> 
> https://www.contemplatingsweets.com/hawaiian-haupia-coconut-pudding/



Oh thanks, standing in the kitchen too long is something I can't do anymore..I'll look in the refrig pudding section next time I'm at the market.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 4, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> Oh thanks, standing in the kitchen too long is something I can't do anymore..I'll look in the refrig pudding section next time I'm at the market.



If it's any help if you can't find the already prepared haupia squares in the supermarket, you can buy the mix on Amazon and you just have to add water. 

https://www.amazon.com/Kauai-Tropic...81&sr=8-2&keywords=haupia+coconut+pudding+mix


----------



## Keesha (Sep 4, 2018)

Thanks Olivia. Our bulk food store might carry it but if not I’ll try it. 
Not days it makes 25 servings. That’s  a LOT. I’d love to make some coconut cream pies.
One reviewer says she adds coconut cream or coconut milk to it instead of water for a richer flavour. 
I don’t think I’ve ever had coconut pudding but I’m going to.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 4, 2018)

rgp said:


> "_Coconuts don't grow in the U.S. Or do they? "
> 
> 
> Huh?.......Hawaii , Fla...& to a lesser degree Calif._



But hardly an export crop right?

My favorite.  Coconut shrimp. I walk across town for it.


----------



## hearlady (Sep 4, 2018)

Olivia, I'm pretty sure I had the squares when we visited Hawaii. If they taste like coconut I know I liked them!

I use extra virgin coconut oil for certain recipes. I like the good coconut taste of that.
I use extra virgin olive oil for salad dressing or any raw use. I use it in some baking.
I like light olive oil for higher temp sauteing.
I try to use organic versions of these when possible.
I seldom use bacon fat but don't rule it out.
I use real butter here and there. I try to use grass fed.

It's all fat and it's all yummy. I use it in moderation as part of a balanced diet.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 5, 2018)

hearlady said:


> Olivia, I'm pretty sure I had the squares when we visited Hawaii. If they taste like coconut I know I liked them!
> 
> I use extra virgin coconut oil for certain recipes. I like the good coconut taste of that.
> I use extra virgin olive oil for salad dressing or any raw use. I use it in some baking.
> ...



I like your comments here, I'm about the same.  Only I don't bake anymore.

I would like the CO to taste more like coconut thou as most do not I find...some more than others depending on how $$ wants to spend.   Trader Joe's to me is bland but I buy it for the price sometimes.  Whole Foods brand is pretty good.  Nutivia is a high quality and higher price.    j


----------



## rgp (Sep 5, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> But hardly an export crop right?
> 
> My favorite.  Coconut shrimp. I walk across town for it.




Read what you stated/asked .......you said 'not-grown' no mention of export, till now.

 They do grow/are grown...here.


----------



## hearlady (Sep 5, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> I like your comments here, I'm about the same.  Only I don't bake anymore.
> 
> I would like the CO to taste more like coconut thou as most do not I find...some more than others depending on how $$ wants to spend.   Trader Joe's to me is bland but I buy it for the price sometimes.  Whole Foods brand is pretty good.  Nutivia is a high quality and higher price.    j


Yes jammin, only the extra virgin has that coconut taste but unfortunately it's more expensive. That's why I just use it for certain things.
I make black bean brownies. I know, but they are good! Very chocolatey and the coconut oil gives it good flavor.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 5, 2018)

I used to get the Nutivia but now I get Costco’s name brand ,  Kirkland’s organic virgin coconut oil and it’s NOT expensive. In fact it’s a really good price for a huge 2.3 kg ; 2.48 L and it’s really good oil.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 5, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Thanks Olivia. Our bulk food store might carry it but if not I’ll try it.
> Not days it makes 25 servings. That’s  a LOT. I’d love to make some coconut cream pies.
> One reviewer says she adds coconut cream or coconut milk to it instead of water for a richer flavour.
> I don’t think I’ve ever had coconut pudding but I’m going to.



Keesha--those must be tiny servings.   I looked on that company website and that package makes an 8" x 8" pan.   https://www.hawaiisbesthawaiianhaupia.com/products/haupia-coconut-pudding-luau-squares


----------



## Keesha (Sep 5, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Keesha--those must be tiny servings.   I looked on that company website and that package makes an 8" x 8" pan.   https://www.hawaiisbesthawaiianhaupia.com/products/haupia-coconut-pudding-luau-squares



Thats what I thought. 
25 servings from those little squares:shrug:
Clearly not MY idea of a serving :lofl:


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 5, 2018)

Keesha said:


> I used to get the Nutivia but now I get Costco’s name brand ,  Kirkland’s organic virgin coconut oil and it’s NOT expensive. In fact it’s a really good price for a huge 2.3 kg ; 2.48 L and it’s really good oil. View attachment 56107



I'll have to try their brand but I will ask my neighbor to buy for me.  I don't shop there and I remember when I was in rehab for my knee infection issue, the workers from the Philippines used CO from Costco.


----------



## hearlady (Sep 5, 2018)

Keesha, I don't have a Costco near me. I get mine at the AF base commissary. It's reasonable there too.
I have not checked Sam's. 
I posted my Black Bean Brownie recipe under the Recipes section.


----------

